# Rawlbolt drilling sizes guide



## lorbon

Hi! I'm a newcomer here! Hello all! Can anybody help me? I need some form of guidance re. hole-drilling sizes for metric sized rawlbolts & hooks.

Eg: 8mm rawlbolt - ?? mm drill

Thanks!


----------



## joed

I'm not sure what you want. If you have a 8mm bolt you need an 8mm hole.
If you are looking to tap a thread in hole for an 8mm bolt then you need a tap drill size which is 17/64 for m8-1.25 or J for an m8-1.0.


----------



## lorbon

*Re Driling sizes for rawlbolts*

What I mean is what size should I drill the hole to take the anchor shield which is usually bigger than the bolt-size itself.
For instance an 8mm bolt might have a 13mm diameter anchor shield.


----------



## Alistair

Hi there,

There are two ways to do this...

One: Measure the *outside diameter* of the *shield*.
_Eg. 8mm Bolt has a 14mm shield. So use a 14mm concrete drill._

Two: Read this blogpost for a list of all the required Rawlbolt drill sizes. Industrial Supply News

Notes:
1. Make sure you drill the substrate the correct length, the shield should fit from the collar to the bottom nut. If you drill the hole to short the shield will pull out. If you drill too deep, you loose the strength value as the shield looses pieces in the hole. 

2. Check the type of substrate you are drilling, in soft material when you drill the 14mm you could loose some substrate making your hole as much as 16mm. Harder materials obviously will loose less substrate.

Hope this helps!


----------



## joed

This post is 3 1/2 years old. It hink it has been resolved by now.


----------



## Anti-wingnut

And if not

http://www.rawlplug.co.za/PDF/PAGE_48%20RAWLBOLT%20SHIELD%20AND%20LOOSE%20BOLT.PDF


----------



## Alistair

Hi Joed & Anti-Wingnut,

Fortunately for us all, RAWL have not changed the drill sizes of their sheild anchors over the past three years.

Thank Goodness.

Thanks for posting the table.

The end result of our efforts guys, is that the post is now both relevant and correct in terms of the information given.

BONUS!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rubbed

Hi,

Bit of a newb here but came across this on google while looking for instructions on installing rawl bolts.

I have a M8 60x8mm bolt with rawl shields.

It said in the instruction manuals of a bracket I am installing to drill a hole 10mm in size.

I did this but the shields don't fit in at all.

Any idea what size of a drill is required? I do not understand that table at all!

The thickest part of the shield seems to be around 14-15mm in diameter, but I am not sure if that is supposed to be sticking slightly out of the wall or not.


----------



## Mr Chips

take another look at the chart. If you are looking for the hole size for the shield itself, then you want the hole diameter for the substrate. for M8 it is 14mm


----------

